# 13 inch sulcata laid eggs??



## qixer01 (Oct 26, 2012)

so my 13 inch sulcata spent all day and night digging a nesting area. i did not bother her but did look and see that the hole she dug was about 12 inches deep and looked like mud in the bottom. we live in the desert and everything is sand and dry, to see mud in there was odd... i get up this morning and go check on her. the area where she was digging is covered up and she was in her house. i start digging a little bit where her hole is. after about 4 inches the sand was very very warm.. seeing how i had to go to work i covered up the area untill i get home. i did not see any eggs. so i dont know 100% that there is eggs in there. but i am guessing there is. that being said. will the eggs be ruined before i get home? if not, should i try to build an incubator or buy a comerical one?


----------



## wellington (Oct 26, 2012)

Bump, and good luck.


----------



## Baoh (Oct 26, 2012)

The eggs will be fine for now if there are any.


----------



## qixer01 (Oct 26, 2012)

well i get home and carefuly dig up the area. there was no eggs... since she has dug a test area does this mean that she is wanting to lay soon??


----------



## Baoh (Oct 26, 2012)

I have had females, whose bodies contained no eggs, dig test nests. Odd, but it can and does happen.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 26, 2012)

Are you measuring her correctly? The smallest female I have ever heard of laying eggs was 15" and there is quite a bit of a size difference from a 13" sulcata to a 15" sulcata. Based on the fact that she is digging test holes means she is most likely getting ready to lay eggs.


----------



## qixer01 (Oct 27, 2012)

i measure on the bottom of the shell from tail to head.


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2012)

Very unusual for one that size to lay, but within the realm of possibility. I have not had one lay that was less than 17", but have heard of 15" ones occasionally.


----------



## TortieLuver (Oct 27, 2012)

Can you give us an update? Any eggs yet? Anymore test holes?


----------



## qixer01 (Oct 27, 2012)

no eggs.... no more digging.... she is not acting like her self. ie... not as friendly, not eating like herself, and not as active... should i be concerned?


----------



## TortieLuver (Oct 27, 2012)

Any other symptoms? By appearance does anything seem fine (eyes, nose, mouth, no swollen areas, plastron/shell fine, walking fine)? Does she stay outdoors at all times? Does she sit in one spot but move her hind legs at all?


Also I would step up more warm soaks for the next week or so.


----------



## qixer01 (Oct 28, 2012)

her appearance is good. yes she outdoors all the time. i havent noticed that she stays in one sopt and moves her back legs.


----------



## Baoh (Oct 28, 2012)

Keep an eye on her. Maybe take her for an X-ray if you have the cash and curiosity/anxiety.

I have observed one animal lay at just under 13" scl. Most at 15" or greater. It does not help when most folks do not measure things accurately (pun intended).


----------



## qixer01 (Oct 30, 2012)

*need some advice/help ASAP*

my 13 inch suclata is laying eggs.. three so far. the first one while i was soaking her. the next two while she was walking around the yard. i found the second one. and the third i caught while she passed it. all three have broke while she is passing them. she makes noise like she is screaming. and about half way out the egg cracks in half. like there is not enough room for the egg to fit through. can the eggs that have passed still hatch even though they are cracked in two? the yolk is still intact. why are the cracking like that?


----------



## wellington (Oct 30, 2012)

*RE: need some advice/help ASAP*

I have no real concrete advice, only guesses. I would assume she's too small, reason for hard time and cracked eggs. Also, someone posted a couple days ago about putting something over the cracks and still trying to hatch them. I just don't remember what it was, as I will never be breeding. Hopefully bumping your thread will get you more help. Good luck.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 30, 2012)

*RE: need some advice/help ASAP*

I would say its because she is too young and not developed large enough to adequately lay the eggs. This issue arises in Chaco tortoises the females can start producing eggs earlier but the ventral opening is not large enough and the eggs usually break. I would separate her from any male you have so shes not developing eggs. Sounds like she is having some serious difficulties trying to lay eggs. 13" is the smallest I have now ever heard of sulcata laying. Cracked eggs can be salvaged but sometimes will not hatch. You can use neosporin or triple antibiotic ointment to seal the crack.


----------



## Tom (Oct 30, 2012)

*RE: need some advice/help ASAP*

I agree with Kelly. Your female needs to be housed far away from any males for a couple of years at least. Something unusual has happened, and its causing her problems. She needs soaks and lots of exercise for a while to help pass any more eggs that are still inside.

I wouldn't bother with the cracked eggs, but that's your call.


----------



## Baoh (Oct 30, 2012)

*RE: need some advice/help ASAP*

The gap between scutes is probably too narrow at her current size.

If you have any that are not too badly damaged, you can incubate them (especially if you apply a sealant). I would not bother with any that are cracked in half unless you are angling for an experiment with likely poor outcomes.

Good luck.


----------



## TortieLuver (Oct 30, 2012)

Generally when they are cracked to that pointthey cannot be saved as the yolk will dry up. I have hatched out tortoises with shells that were cracked (not in half) where the memrane and everything was still intact. One egg had a hole in it with an indention but again membrane closed and it hatched, however, that one turned out to be half the size of a normal hatching Sulcata. Generally I am always pro trying and see what happens...you will know sure enough if it's viable or not as far as cracking it could be multiple reasons. Sometimes egg just happen to accidentally crack when going down the nesting chamber one on top of the other. In your case it's different and it's most likely due to her size. Another cause for that is lack of calcium in her diet wow I bet you were surprised and happy! I thought the soak might do it, as it helps mine!


----------



## Baoh (Oct 31, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## qixer01 (Nov 1, 2012)

well i took the broke eggs and sealed up the cracked area and put them in the incubatior. just wait and see now..


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 1, 2012)

Oooo i hope they make it!!!


----------



## Baoh (Nov 1, 2012)

qixer01 said:


> well i took the broke eggs and sealed up the cracked area and put them in the incubatior. just wait and see now..



Sorry for the vagary . How is the female doing?


----------



## qixer01 (Nov 2, 2012)

She is very jumpy. She pulls into her shell like she is scared when i go into her house. She as never been like this before. Also she won't eat food unless I hand feed her.


----------



## Baoh (Nov 2, 2012)

qixer01 said:


> She is very jumpy. She pulls into her shell like she is scared when i go into her house. She as never been like this before. Also she won't eat food unless I hand feed her.



At least she is eating. Is she defecating?


----------



## qixer01 (Nov 3, 2012)

Baoh said:


> qixer01 said:
> 
> 
> > She is very jumpy. She pulls into her shell like she is scared when i go into her house. She as never been like this before. Also she won't eat food unless I hand feed her.
> ...



yes she has no problems there...


----------



## Baoh (Nov 3, 2012)

If she grows quickly enough, she can hopefully avoid a repeat scenario.


----------



## murdocjunior (Dec 13, 2012)

yes i agree keep her away from males and keep your eye on her, hope the eggs hatch that would be nice


----------

